# Main View Source



## norihiro (Apr 2, 2022)

norihiro submitted a new resource:

Main View Source - duplicate main view, video of the program



> *Introduction*
> 
> This is a simple plugin for OBS Studio that provides a source to duplicate the main view.
> This plugin is compatible with Source Record filter and Dedicated NDI filter.
> ...



Read more about this resource...


----------



## toplachi (Apr 16, 2022)

Thank you very much for this plugin, this is what I am looking for for the very long time. It would be much easier now to create a custom program monitor for our hosts or guests


----------



## norihiro (Jul 9, 2022)

norihiro updated Main View Source with a new update entry:

Main View Source 0.1.7



> This is an experimental release of a main view source plugin for OBS Studio.
> 
> *Changes from 0.1.6*
> 
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## norihiro (Aug 10, 2022)

norihiro updated Main View Source with a new update entry:

OBS Main View Source 0.2.0



> *Changes at 0.2.0*
> 
> 
> Support macOS on Apple Silicon.
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## norihiro (Aug 23, 2022)

norihiro updated Main View Source with a new update entry:

OBS Main View Source 0.2.1



> This is an experimental release of a main view source plugin for OBS Studio.
> 
> *Changes at 0.2.1*
> 
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## norihiro (Aug 30, 2022)

norihiro updated Main View Source with a new update entry:

Main View Source 0.2.2



> This is a hotfix release of a main view source plugin for OBS Studio.
> 
> *Changes at 0.2.2*
> 
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## norihiro (Aug 31, 2022)

norihiro updated Main View Source with a new update entry:

Main View Source 0.2.3



> This is a hotfix release of a main view source plugin for OBS Studio.
> 
> *Changes at 0.2.3*
> 
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## jbcurler2010 (Sep 1, 2022)

We're using this plugin in combination with Downstream Keyer to generate a "Clean Feed" to share. Working great to filter the Graphics layer, but it would be great to be able to filter audio sources here as well. Thanks.


----------



## norihiro (Sep 5, 2022)

jbcurler2010 said:


> We're using this plugin in combination with Downstream Keyer to generate a "Clean Feed" to share. Working great to filter the Graphics layer, but it would be great to be able to filter audio sources here as well. Thanks.


You might consider using another plugin Asynchronous Source Duplication.





						Asynchronous Source Duplication
					

Introduction  This plugin provides a duplicated source of an asynchronous source.  Asynchronous filters cannot be applied to a scene or a group. That means you cannot have one source as two scene-items with and without the asynchronous filter...




					obsproject.com
				



This plugin will copy individual audio of sources.
Note that, if you want to retrieve all the audio in a scene, Asynchronous Source Duplication is not the solution.


----------



## norihiro (Nov 2, 2022)

norihiro updated Main View Source with a new update entry:

Main View Source 0.2.4



> This is a hotfix release of a main view source plugin for OBS Studio.
> 
> *Changes at 0.2.4*
> 
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## TEC_Studio (Nov 10, 2022)

Great job on the plugin, this is gonna allow me to create a custom program feed for the talent I will be having on screen.

You mentioned about using downstream keyer instead in your description.. This didnt seem to help me in any way to achieve a custom program feed..


----------

